# Gloss Piano Black wood Aquarium stand advice



## markus09 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am refinishing a wood aquarium stand to an end result of High gloss black. It is for a Marine fish tank. I have sanded it all down and have put 3 coats of primer with sanding in between. I am ready for paint and gloss finishing. I am not sure which way to go. Enamal paint? Gloss or semi-gloss paint?Spar Verathane or Gloss poly? How many coats? Thank you much for any help. I am striving for that Piano Black look, but don't want to get too crazy. I am willing to go through a few more steps beyond the prep I have already done.


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

If you want a piano finish you will have to go with a shellac or lacquered Hi Gloss is pretty but not piano finish 

you might wnat to waterproof the inside where the tank will set down in with last o mertic or a brushable membrane.


----------



## markus09 (Feb 27, 2008)

what do you mean by a shelac paint? I'm familuar with Latex and enamel, but not shelac. I appriciate the response.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a good read about Piano finishes.
http://www.lungster.com/l/speakers/pianofinish.shtml
As for the Aquarium
*Marine** Paint, Polyurethane Enamel*- very good brushable paint, can also be sprayed well. Tends to "stick" aggressively to most materials. Hard, glossy finish.
_
Shelac_ 
Is a purified lac in the form of thin yellow or orange flakes, often bleached white and widely used in varnishes, paints, inks, sealants, and formerly in phonograph records. A thin varnish made by dissolving this substance in denatured alcohol, used to finish wood.

I made a salt water aquarium stand a few years back. It was for a 100 gallon Reef tank.I used this product.McCloskey Man O war spar marine Varnish. http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/manowar.jsp
It stood the test of time and from what I have herd it is still holding up.I sprayed the entire unit.I used a HVLP,but I am sure a cup gun and a compressor will do the trick.If neither is to your disposal, then brushing also works great with this product.The more coats,The better the sheen.But that is for clear coatings.Marine grade colorant Enamel might be some thing to consider. http://www.ipaint.us/megaglossalkyd.html When dealing with a enamel or any smooth finish what your looking for before applying any product is a What I call "A Baby Bottom smooth sanding job" I am in keeping with Marine grade materials because with the salt water tank your going to have salt exposure and it would seem that marine grade products are salt resistant.I have rambled enough.
Good Luck


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Sanding with very fine paper, like 400 or 600g will help you get the look.

Apply the black in thin coats with fine sanding in between.

Varnish, shellac and polyeurethane are all clear top coats to give it gloss and protection.

Shellac is actually made from beetles. Don't use it. It's a furniture grade product from much earlier times. I'd only use it as a sealer or on period furniture. It thins with denatured alcohol, so if any alcohol product gets on it, there will be a spot, colognes, perfumes, sprays, booze, etc.

Also, shellac has more of a tendancy to blush if water gets on it.....fish tank? Marine varnish is more suitable to a water enviornment, but it yellows. I'd go with plain, clear, oil based poly.


----------



## markus09 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you both for your recent replies. Both very informative...thanks. If I go with the oil based poly for the clear coats over the enamal paint, would it be best to brush or use the spray cans available? I am pretty good with those, but realize they have their limits. I don't have access to a good spray gun right now.
I understand the Spar poly tends to yellow more then the standard oil based poly....is this true? If so, I think I can keep the salt exposure to a minimum and should go with the standard poly. 
Any thoughts are much appriciated. :thumbup:


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The spray can should be fine.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

My suggestion would be two coats of high gloss enamel over gray tinted primer
There would be no need to coat that any further
_But_....as I would recommend an oil-based enamel, it depends on which primer you used as to if that's a good idea at this point
Would be best if you had used an oil-based primer


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man O war*

I didn't even think about Man o war Its been years since I have used it, Cant go wrong there


mark942 said:


> This is a good read about Piano finishes.
> http://www.lungster.com/l/speakers/pianofinish.shtml
> As for the Aquarium
> *Marine** Paint, Polyurethane Enamel*- very good brushable paint, can also be sprayed well. Tends to "stick" aggressively to most materials. Hard, glossy finish.
> ...


----------

